# idiot selling live snakes on ebay



## stimsoni09 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Published:* http://cgi.ebay.com.au/snakes-alive-murray-dowling-juvenile-born-nov-08_W0QQitemZ170312527897QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Pet_Supplies?hash=item170312527897&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
*Source: ebay
*
i reported it so hopefully it wont be up long


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 19, 2009)

$2300 for 13 murray dowlings? I reckon thats a bargain considering they are a very rare breed. :lol:


----------



## Stroppy (Mar 19, 2009)

allready been removed


----------



## shaggymelb (Mar 19, 2009)

and yet another one...have just submitted report also
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270359752997


----------



## shaggymelb (Mar 19, 2009)

The above is for an enclosure ..oh and of course...silky the friendly childrens python, who loves rats and mice :lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 19, 2009)

Besides it being a breach of ebay rules... im just curious why anyone cares?


----------



## Kelzarie (Mar 19, 2009)

Because you get people like this guy in the end.


http://brisbane.gumtree.com.au/c-Pets-other-pets-Water-Dragon-W0QQAdIdZ114348037


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 19, 2009)

Australis said:


> Besides it being a breach of ebay rules... im just curious why anyone cares?


 
Second that.

When I first started looking for snakes, I looked there. Ebay is a great online marketplace and a logical choice for sellers. As always, It's up to the seller to ensure potential buyers are licenced. I for one wish it were possible to sell live animals on ebay.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 19, 2009)

Oztion sells live animals, why cant ebay be doing it. Besides the fact that its too hard to police the welfare of the animals and helps people impulse buy things like puppies etc.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 19, 2009)

*ebay and animals*

l must be missing something here.....because the guy or girl breeched a company policy, why does that person become an idiot...could have been a genuine mistake or a bit of cheek, l will put my hand up for both of those, it would appear to me some people don't have a lot to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...have a lovely day folks [solar 17 ....Baden]


----------



## Retic (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree, I'm not sure why it makes him an idiot. You can sell live animals in the paper or on the internet or a little sign in a shop window.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

agreed it was his first time selling on ebay (guessing) as he had no feedback score so probably just a mistake on his behalf


----------



## zulu (Mar 19, 2009)

*re idiot*

If he has a license he should be able to sell where he wants.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 19, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> agreed it was his first time selling on ebay (guessing) as he had no feedback score so probably just a mistake on his behalf



I reckon theres a bigger chance he is an existing member, but used a brand new user ID because he knew he was doing the wrong thing! :shock: 

Put it this way, if he has an interest in a snake, or wants to sell a snake, don't you think he would have searched ebay for snakes prior to listing it? What would half an ounce of common sense tell you if there we no listings for a snake anywhere in the country? For that matter, no listing for any live animal, nor any appropriate category to list them in?

He darn well knew it was against the rules!


----------



## dave8208 (Mar 19, 2009)

i say leave the poor fella alone and let ebay deal with it ......we are not all computer literate (ex boy scout - dib dib dob dob ) guru's like most on here - geeeez don't yous have a life ?


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 19, 2009)

when i first looked he had a feedback score of 2 so he wasn't entirely new


----------



## ozianimals (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been using a computer since I was in school over 20 years ago but would wander how selling a snake on ebay would be against the rules. If you wanted to sell reps off lic. its would be easier to just sell them not advertise that you are breaking the rules.
Also there is an I.P. adress that ebay can control new users to old users making up a new user name and restarting.
Just think that some people must have nothing better to do than to look up snakes on ebay when they know they cant be sold there............


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 19, 2009)

ozianimals said:


> I've been using a computer since I was in school over 20 years ago but would wander how selling a snake on ebay would be against the rules. If you wanted to sell reps off lic. its would be easier to just sell them not advertise that you are breaking the rules.
> Also there is an I.P. adress that ebay can control new users to old users making up a new user name and restarting.
> Just think that some people must have nothing better to do than to look up snakes on ebay when they know they cant be sold there............



I was looking for snake things like water bowls and hides not i was not expecting to see LIVE snakes for sale in Pet Supplies


----------

